# Last Mountain Photography



## swoop_ds (Mar 19, 2010)

Last Mountain Photography is a Regina Saskatchewan based photography studio specializing in weddings, portraits, and event photography.

Our goal is your complete satisfaction!

Last Mountain Photography

-David Schimmers


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't think I've ever heard the words 'Mountain' and 'Saskatchewan' in the same sentence before.


----------



## swoop_ds (Mar 19, 2010)

LOL yeah you're right on that one.  The name comes from the lake that is near where I live!
-Dave


----------

